# Remote Audio



## anotheruser (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got a co-worker I am assisting with completing his home network and some audio/video stuff.

Essentially what we have is 1 coax and 1 ethernet into multiple rooms, all coming to a central point. My plan was to setup a patch panel, switches etc for the ethernet and all coax is currently coming out of a box in the wall.

He has a dish network setup, 2 boxes 4 tvs. He also has an antenna hooked to another TV in the bathroom.

One challenge is he has run speaker wire into the bathroom out to the main room where a receiver sits. What he wants to do is be able to listen to either the radio or whatever channel he is on in the bathroom. What would be the best way of going about this?

Same situation will probably apply to the TV/Speakers that will be placed outside except this TV will be hooked to DISH BUT probably over coax on TV2.

I'm sure more details will be needed so just ask. Really the only thing I can say is the chance of adding another cable to either location is slim.

I guess another thing he wants to try to do is get the HD outside. I'm not sure the ethernet will be used for networking so that may help here? Again, need help with ideas.

Thanks


----------



## anotheruser (Nov 15, 2011)

No ideas on this one guys?


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

There's a lot of info that's being left out. 
Are there speakers in the main room as well? If so, is it 2 channel, 5.1, 7.1, etc...? 
Is there speaker wire already ran to the outside location? Are there any other locations speaker wire has been ran too (or will be)? 
What kind of receiver is in the main room that you mentioned (make & model)? 
Do the speaker wires that are ran to other rooms go straight to the speaker locations or are they looped thru a box (like volume control)? 
Is one of the DishNetwork receivers located in the main room? If so, is this the receiver that TV2 will go to the outdoor TV?

With this info, we can help you out.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Without running wires, the only solution is wireless. There are a number of wireless speaker solutions. They all require power at the speaker which may make this setup less than ideal. Googel 'wirelss speakers' and see the plethora of options.


----------

